# WCF - Game 1 Thread: [2] Phoenix Suns @ Dallas Mavericks [4]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Phoenix Suns]** (54-28) (8-6) Playoff record*



*PG **Steve Nash







* - *SG* *Raja Bell







* -* 
SF* *Shawn Marion







* - * 
PF Tim Thomas *







- *C **Boris Diaw*












*Suns Individual Season Stats* 















 * @*​

























*[Dallas Mavericks] * *(60-22) (8-4) Playoff record*​

*PG * *Devin Harris 







* - *SG* *Jason Terry







* - 
*SF* *Josh Howard







* - 
*PF* *Dirk Nowitzki







* - *C* *DeSagana Diop







*



*
Mavericks Individual Season Stats* 












*Wednesday, May 24th - 8:30PM ET/5:00PM PT- [TNT] - American Airlines Center, TX *
















*Suns-Mavs Playoff Series Page*​




















*Regular Season head-to-head meetings

Tied 2-2*


*Dallas 111, Phoenix 108 (2OT)* 
*Boxscore* 
_U.S Airway Center_



PHOENIX, Nov. 1 (Ticker) -- Dirk Nowitzki and Jason Terry helped the Dallas Mavericks gain a small measure of revenge against the Phoenix Suns. 
Nowitzki scored 28 points and Jason Terry added 23 as the Mavericks rallied from a 17-point deficit in the fourth quarter before posting a thrilling 111-108 double-overtime victory over the Suns. 


Phoenix ended Dallas' season in 2004-05, as it defeated the Mavericks in six games in the Western Conference Semifinals. 

The Suns appeared to be in position for an easy win Tuesday after Shawn Marion's layup made it 83-66 with 7:43 left in the fourth quarter. However, Keith Van Horn made a pair of free throws and a 3-pointer to ignite 21-3 run. 

"We kind of opened up the offense then," Mavericks coach Avery Johnson said. "(But) it was our defense. We got stops when we needed to. I thought the two teams played well and nobody wanted to lose tonight. Our guys showed a lot of character tonight." 

"Seventeen points up with seven minutes left to go and we just didn't take advantage of it," Suns coach Mike D'Antoni said. "We played pretty well the whole game but had a breakdown towards the end. Maybe it is newness or maybe it is just me, we will have to figure that out." 

Darrell Armstrong converted a layup and Marion and Van Horn traded free throws before Nowitzki took over, hitting three straight 3-pointers and assisting on Terry's layup that gave the Mavericks an 87-86 edge with 1:21 to go. 

"We were a little flat and on our heels all game," Nowitzki said. "Down the stretch, we picked up the energy and stuck with them better." 

After Marion put the Suns back in front on the other end, Terry made another basket and a free throw before reigning MVP Steve Nash hit a pair from the line with four seconds remaining to forge a 90-90 tie and send the game to overtime. 

"Tonight was an example of sheer determination," Terry said. "We got aggressive and our leader put us on his shoulders and carried us, making those big 3-pointers. I felt like I needed to get aggressive and start attacking the basket. We had nothing to lose." 

"We thought we could win it in regulation, but it is a game of inches and I am glad we inched a little further," Johnson said. "This was a character game." 

Phoenix again gained control in the first overtime, taking a 101-96 lead on Boris Diaw's layup with 36 seconds on the clock. But Terry found Marquis Daniels for a 3-pointer seven seconds later and nailed a runner at the buzzer to force another extra session. 

The shot provided some redemption for Terry, who made just 5-of-9 free throws -- all after the third quarter. 

"It didn't faze me," said Terry, a career 85 percent free-throw shooter. "But I'm a much better shooter than that, I know that. I'll get back in the workshop and I'll make sure that I knock them down tomorrow." 

Nowitzki gave Dallas the lead for good with a jumper 50 seconds into the second OT and assisted on Van Horn's shot from the arc that pushed the edge to 106-101 with 3:38 left. 

Phoenix cut the deficit to 110-108 on Leandro Barbosa's basket one minute later but missed a pair of potential game-tying jumpers over the next 90 seconds. The Suns had one last chance after Van Horn made 1-of-2 free throws with 23 seconds to go, but Nash's desperation 3-pointer at the buzzer bounced off the rim. 

"I think Steve got a little tired because the shots he took late he would have knocked down earlier," Nowitzki said. "Down the stretch, we had a little more energy." 

Nash had 30 points, nine assists and eight rebounds for the Suns, who were playing without All-Star Amaré Stoudemire. The NBA's third-leading scorer last season, Stoudemire is recovering from offseason knee surgery and will miss at least three months. 

"We had this game a couple of times," Nash said. "Things like that are going to happen when you have a new team. These growing pains are what we have to go through to become a good team. We are there, it is just a matter of us becoming familiar with one another." 






*Dallas 102, Phoenix 96* 
*Boxscore* 
_American Airlines Center_


DALLAS, Dec. 14 (Ticker) -- Dirk Nowitzki and Josh Howard showed the Phoenix Suns still have some work to do when it comes to interior defense. 

Nowitzki and Howard each enjoyed huge games as the Dallas Mavericks posted a 102-96 victory over the Suns. 


In the second meeting between the teams since they staged an exciting offensive series in last season's Western Conference semifinals won by the Suns in six games, the Mavericks made it 2-for-2 this season. 

The Suns have tried to make more of a commitment to defense this season, acquiring the rugged 6-9 Kurt Thomas in a deal with the New York Knicks. However, they are missing the 6-10 Amare Stoudemire until at least February due to a knee injury. 

Nowitzki and Howard demonstrated that Phoenix's defense still is a work in progress. Nowitzki collected 29 points and 13 rebounds and Howard had 15 and a career-high 18 rebounds in his second game back after missing eight contests with a sprained right ankle. 

"It's great to have (Howard) back," Nowitzki said. "He's one of our most active players on both ends of the floor. He's looking good. He's looking like the normal Josh, the regular Josh. He's all over the place, jumping over the rim and it's great to see." 

Led by Nowitzki and Howard, the Mavericks held a 52-30 advantage in points in the paint and a 54-44 rebounding edge. 

"We all know they play a small lineup with Amare out," Nowitzki said. "I think we did a great job of getting down and getting some people post positions, taking it to the basket. They don't really have a shot-blocker down there. We worked the offensive glass pretty good with Josh, myself, Damp (Erick Dampier) and everybody. I think when they go small, you've got to punish them inside a little bit and I thought we did a decent job of that." 

"They have a big team and that's their game," Suns coach MikeD'Antoni said. "It's predicated on size, that's their strength." 

In the first half, Nowitzki scored 14 points and Howard 12 as the Mavericks opened a 52-44 lead. Dallas took the lead for good at the 4:05 mark of the first quarter, although Phoenix did make things interesting down the stretch. 

"It was exciting, but we didn't quite have enough," D'Antoni said. 

Normally a starter, the 6-7 Howard was especially effective in the first half, when he made 5-of-7 shots and grabbed nine rebounds in just 13 minutes. 

"I just went out there and tried to do what I could to help my team," Howard said. "I wouldn't say I'm 100 percent, but I just have to do what I do to help this team win." 

A pair of free throws by Steve Nash, who scored 20 points, pulled the Suns within 99-96 with 1:16 remaining. But Nowitzki made two free throws 27 seconds later, and the Suns missed their final four shots. 

Jason Terry added 23 points for the Mavericks (16-6), who bounced back from Monday's home loss to the Los Angeles Lakers to win for the sixth time in seven games. 

"We have a long way to go," Nowitzki said. "So far we've done all right. We beat some good teams. We showed some progress on defense every once and a while. We're not consistent enough yet, but we're right up there with everybody else. I don't think there's one team that we have to be scared of. We can beat anybody at home or on the road. I think we have a chance in every game." 

Dallas was able to win despite making just 18-of-32 free throws. 

Shawn Marion had 23 points and 19 rebounds for Phoenix (13-8), which has lost three straight following a nine-game winning streak. The Suns did not have their first three-game losing streak last season until dropping six in a row in January. 

Phoenix lost its eighth game last season in its 39th game January 17. 

"It happens, it's part the game," Marion said. "You got to look at closing this road trip 2-1. It's a three-game road trip right now and we need to go 2-1." 

Marion made four 3-pointers but missed one with 1:54 remaining that would have tied the game at 97-97. 

After the Suns pulled within 52-50 early in the third quarter, the Mavs received a boost from Marquis Daniels, who scored nine points in an 13-5 surge that rebuilt the lead to double digits. 

During the spurt, Daniels was flagrantly fouled by Thomas. He left later in the period with a strained neck. 

A Dallas native, Thomas was loudly booed when he fouled out with under three minutes remaining. He finished with 12 points on 6-of-7 shooting and grabbed seven rebounds. 

Marion's jumper with 3:44 left in the third quarter pulled the Suns within 68-64. But Howard and Nowitzki each made tough jumpers in the closing moments of the quarter that ended with the Mavericks holding a 77-70 lead. 






*Phoenix 115, Dallas 107 * 
*Boxscore* 
_American Airlines Center_



DALLAS, March 5 (Ticker) -- Any discussion about the elite teams of the Western Conference now must include Steve Nash's Phoenix Suns. 

Nash had 25 points and 11 assists and fueled a fourth-quarter rally as the Suns won their season-high 10th straight game with a 115-107 victory over the Dallas Mavericks, who had their franchise-record 16-game home winning streak snapped. 

NBA TV highlights from 
Mavs-Suns: Play 
Boris Diaw collected 24 points, 10 rebounds and 10 assists for his second career triple-double for the Suns, who had four players with at least 20 points and beat the Mavericks for the first time in three meetings this season. 

Despite winning 62 games and reaching the Western Conference finals a year ago, the Suns have not been mentioned much as a serious contender. Most of that talk has revolved around the Mavericks and defending NBA champion San Antonio Spurs, who have jockeyed for the conference's best record all season. 

"They deserve it," Nash said. "They've separated themselves and had terrific seasons. We respect what they've done and they deserve all of the talk they have gotten." 

"Primarily, it's going to be about San Antonio because they are the defending champions," said Phoenix forward Shawn Marion, who had 22 points and 10 rebounds. "San Antonio and Dallas are neck-and-neck in a race for first place in the division. 

The Suns were set back by All-Star center Amare Stoudemire's knee surgery and a 4-5 start that included some struggles on their home floor. However, Phoenix (41-17) put together a nine-game winning streak that carried into December and is hot again. 

"It's going to be a race down to the end in the Western Conference," Marion said. "They aren't sleeping on us either, believe that. We're right there. We've just got to keep doing what we've got to do and build on it to get ready for the playoffs." 

The driving force remains Nash, the reigning NBA MVP who again victimized his former team and good buddy Dirk Nowitzki. He orchestrated an offense that rang up 34 points in the fourth quarter and dealt Dallas its first home loss since December 30 vs. Golden State. 

"It was a little more than a normal game in that we had a win streak going and they had a home streak going and the fact that they've had a terrific year," Nash said. "It's a good win for us to beat a really good team on their home floor." 

"We weren't good enough in the fourth quarter," Nowitzki said. "You have to play for 48 minutes against a team like Phoenix. They made shots off of our mistakes. We turned the ball over and you can't do that." 

A three-point play by Nowitzki gave the Mavericks a 100-97 lead with 5:06 remaining before Nash took over. He found Diaw with a lefthanded pass for a dunk, then hit him again for a reverse layup that became a three-point play. 

Leandro Barbosa made a layup before Nash's 3-pointer completed a 10-0 spurt that gave Phoenix a 107-100 lead with 2:25 to go. 

"Our energy was great," Nash said. "I think our activity was key. We just scrapped a little more and we were a little more determined." 

Dallas closed to 107-104 before Nash converted a beautiful reverse layup, flipping it in lefthanded over the 7-foot Nowitzki with 1:15 left. Jason Terry made a 3-pointer, but Marion put in a layup off a loose ball before Barbosa and Nash each buried two free throws to seal it. 

"I got by (Nowitzki) and I decided to keep him on my hip and try to get a foul," Nash said. "At the last second, he kind of just backed off a little bit. I just tried to get it up on the rim." 

Barbosa scored 20 points off the bench for the Suns, who shot 54 percent (45-of-83) overall and erased a 13-point second-half deficit. 

"I feel comfortable and my teammates set up a lot of plays for me," Barbosa said. "I just want to be ready because everything happens so quickly. I'm ready. If I have to shoot, I will shoot." 

Nowitzki scored 25 points, Marquis Daniels added 22 and Terry 21 for the Mavericks, who shot 52 percent (45-of-86) but cooled considerably in the second half. 

Dallas (46-13) has lost two of three - to San Antonio and Phoenix - after winning 19 of 20. It fell one-half game behind San Antonio (46-12). 

"It's two disappointing loses but we can't really hang our heads down because we were right there," Nowitzki said. "We had our chances to beat both of them. We know what we need to do. We still have over 20 games left. We have to improve on both ends of the floor. We'll work harder in practice and be there hopefully be there in April, May and June." 

One of the deepest teams in the league, Dallas' bench was outscored, 35-23. The Mavericks were without forward Josh Howard (hamstring), guard Devin Harris (thigh) and forward KeithVan Horn (knee). 

"We never make excuses with injures," Nowitzki said. "We would love to have Josh out there. Same with Devin. (But) we should have won the game with the guys that we had." 

The Mavericks held an 89-81 lead entering the fourth quarter. A fast-break layup by recently acquired Tim Thomas capped a 9-0 surge and gave the Suns their first lead of the second half at 97-95 with 6:39 remaining. 

In the first half, Dallas shot a blistering 63 percent (26-of-41) and opened a 62-51 lead behind 16 points from Nowitzki. 

"In the first half, they were knocking down some good shots," Marion said. "We were missing our shots but we were right there. We focused in the second half and buckled down and got some good stops when we needed to." 



*
Phoenix 117, Dallas 104 * 
*Boxscore* 
_U.S Airway Center_


PHOENIX, April 13 (Ticker) -- Shawn Marion was dominant on the inside, but it was the outside shooting of Tim Thomas and Raja Bell that led the Phoenix Suns to another victory. 

Marion scored 29 points on 12-of-16 shooting while Thomas and Bell combined for 11 of the Suns' 16 3-pointers as they rolled to a 117-104 triumph over the Dallas Mavericks. NBA TV highlights from 
Mavericks-Suns: Play 
It was a costly loss for the Mavericks (59-21), who missed a chance to get within one-half game of San Antonio (60-19) for the best record in the Southwest Division and the Western Conference. 

"Even the times we were in their face, they still seemed to make some shots," Mavericks coach Avery Johnson said. "Our season is not over ... but we know where we are going to finish now. The only thing that really matters is to get guys healthy mentally and physically." 

Phoenix, which needs nine more 3-pointers to break the league record it set last season, was 16-of-24 from the arc as it took the lead for good just 1 1/2 minutes into the game. 

"The threes, they were pretty timely," said Bell, who is 13-of-18 from the arc in the last three games. "We had a lot of guys knocking them down shots. That is what happens when you get productivity across the board. It's hard for one guy to go cold. Everybody is going to have their moments getting hot." 

Thomas drained all but one of his seven shots from 3-point range en route to 22 points while Bell, who scored 21 points, was 5-of-5 from the arc for the Suns, who led by as much as 85-64 with 3:28 left in the third quarter. 

"That is what we do best, we shoot the 3-ball," Thomas said. "We do a great job of spacing the floor. With the spacing that we have and me being able to shoot the basketball, it makes things a whole lot easier." 

Dirk Nowitzki collected 36 points and 11 rebounds for the Mavericks, who rallied to get within 102-96 with just under five minutes remaining. 

"We kept battling in the second half but we dug ourselves out of a big hole against a great offensive team," Nowitzki said. "They were shooting the lights out. Raja and Tim Thomas were on fire. When they shoot the ball from the outside like that, they are tough to beat." 

However, Bell and Thomas each hit a 3-pointers as the Suns re-established a 12-point advantage and never were threatened thereafter. 

"It was just like playoff atmosphere out there," Marion said. "They got back in the fourth quarter but we came back and closed it out. We did what ever it takes. We got some big stops when we need to and hit some big shots when we needed to." 

Suns coach Mike D'Antoni pointed out the physicality of the game, which included each team getting called for two flagrant fouls. 

"We got a little testy out there, they got a little testy out there," D'Antoni said. "It was a nice atmosphere. Our guys had a lot of spirit and a lot of fight. Maybe too much fight but it looked good." 

"We proved we could play in a physical game too," Marion said.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Damn Joe. Cuban must be working Stern like his *****. How'd they only have to play 62 games this season? On top of that going 60-2, wow!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Damn Joe. Cuban must be working Stern like his *****. How'd they only have to play 62 games this season? On top of that going 60-2, wow!



lol **** you.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Damn Joe. Cuban must be working Stern like his *****. How'd they only have to play 62 games this season? On top of that going 60-2, wow!


haha beautiful


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

This is going to be a great series. Both teams have firepower out the ***. Dallas is a little bigger, but I'm not concerned about their big guys or even dirty Dirk (Marion always does his best defensive jobs on Dirk if you ask me). I'm worried about Terry, Howard, Harris and Stackhouse. Throw in Dirk and that leaves the Mavs with a lineup that matches up with us well when it comes to small ball. Nash, Bell, and Barbosa better play some hard *** D.

The more agressive team wins this series. Who wants it more?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

If I get enough score predictions for every game I'll offer 500,000 to anyone who guesses any game score correctly.


----------



## babybulls23 (May 16, 2005)

122-118 SUNS.....it's a lock!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> This is going to be a great series. Both teams have firepower out the ***. Dallas is a little bigger, but I'm not concerned about their big guys or even dirty Dirk (Marion always does his best defensive jobs on Dirk if you ask me). I'm worried about Terry, Howard, Harris and Stackhouse. Throw in Dirk and that leaves the Mavs with a lineup that matches up with us well when it comes to small ball. Nash, Bell, and Barbosa better play some hard *** D.
> 
> The more agressive team wins this series. Who wants it more?


"even dirty Dirk"? Show some respect. Raja Bell is a tough defender, that's showing respect.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh Christ, one of your fellow Mavs fans refers to Dirk as "Dirty Dirk" I meant nothing by it at all. If anything it was a sign of respect. It's like calling Nash Nashty.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Sorry it's my fault then.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Well i think this will be a long (maybe not) and very interesting series, i hope everybody will enjoy watching game 1 because i will. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If Dallas' lineup is gonna be different than this. Let me know.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

IMO, we won't have much of a chance to beat Dallas. We barley squeeked past them last year and thats when we had Amare and they had no D. We'll put up a fight, but I doubt Dallas will let up on a chance to go to the finals.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

Jammin said:


> IMO, we won't have much of a chance to beat Dallas. We barley squeeked past them last year and thats when we had Amare and they had no D. We'll put up a fight, but I doubt Dallas will let up on a chance to go to the finals.


That depends on which Suns team will play: the one who played game 7 (actually, in both series) or the one who played games 2-6.


----------



## MAVSMANIAC (May 24, 2006)

My prediction:
Mavs 110
Suns 104


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks 104
Suns 95

This would be the comfort zone for the Mavs, imo. If it gets into the 110's, the Mavs' chances are reduced.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

This is a big game for Phoenix tonight. This is as rested at Steve will be for awhile. Phoenix matches up better with Dallas than they do with San Antonio. Expect House to get some time, see if he can make some shots.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash 15 pts 6 assists already. I coulda sworn about 10 ppl saying Dallas had someone in Harris or JET to guard Nash or was I imagining this


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 62-58 at the half. Can't believe Barbosa lay up didn't go in


Marion's playing Dirk pretty well so far and also scoring


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Nash is playing awesome, Marion is playing well. Bell and Barbosa need to get it going.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

guys i just want to say thank you so much for beating dallas now please beat them 3 more times...im a die hard spurs fan and i will now be going for suns through out the playoffs b/c of steve nash and the hate i have for dallas. i wish yall the best of luck in this series and i hope yall can win the ship this yr :cheers: heres to a suns heat finals


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow! What a game!

As I told you guys, Marion would defend Dirk well. Dirk always seems to struggle a bit with Marion on him. If we could have kept him off the offfensive glass the game would not have been as close as it was.

I hope Raja is not too badly hurt, but I'm not holding my breath.

The missed layup by Barbosa and two missed free throws almost cost us the game. Barbosa will be needed now more then ever if Bell is down. Cofidence Leo!

Diaw played great. I'd like to see him dunk a bit more. In the first half I thought he passed out of the post a bit too often but he adjusted in the second half and started looking to score instead of pass. He is the reason we won the game.

If the Mavs want to defend the 3 point line...fine. Thomas, Diaw, and Marion need to go inside and get paint points. Barbosa and Nash must attack the basket. The Dallas defense plan might be a blessing in disguise...it will force us to go to the rim and get high % shots.

Goals for game two:

Box out
Find and answer for Harris
Cofidence for Barbosa.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I've been saying for the last yr, Marion does a pretty good to good job on Dirk. No one believes me


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Wow. Great game! 

Need to force Harris to his left, all his layups came driving to the right. It was nice to House make a couple shots, his time might rise sharply if Raja is out.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I think the Mavs are doing just fine on the defensive end, they need to pick it up offensively though...I think they've realized that driving is successful, 74 points in the paint tonight...that's going to be big...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

1337 said:


> I think the Mavs are doing just fine on the defensive end, they need to pick it up offensively though...I think they've realized that driving is successful, 74 points in the paint tonight...that's going to be big...


we had around that too. it was 74-68 points in the paint. not like that big of a difference though.

They were fine in the 2nd half as compared to the first, where they gave up a ton of fast break pts.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Sweet win!! :banana:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

People who don't believe Marion can handle Dirk just don't watch, or refuse to admit it. Great game, and I think we can take this series! Go Suns!


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

If I recall, some high percentage (80%???) of teams who win game 1 win the series.

It's a good start but it is just a start. Dallas will not lay down. We need to be ready for 7 games.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

HUGE win !

Go Mike go !


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Lukasbmw said:


> If I recall, some high percentage (80%???) of teams who win game 1 win the series.


And 82% of home teams in game 7's win, but we all know those numbers are out the window this post season.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> And 82% of home teams in game 7's win, but we all know those numbers are out the window this post season.


  

the major concern i have for the suns is health, other then that yall match well against the mavs


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

How long does it take the Mavs to figure out they can't outscore the Suns?

I honestly can't tell what's more impressive, 25 points and 19 rebounds or 27 points and 16 assists.

Go Nash!


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Man I was just over on the Mavs board, they're over there telling me how the Suns aren't built for the playoffs. We've been to two WCF's in a row?!?! We've done very well the last couple years.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Preacher said:


> Man I was just over on the Mavs board, they're over there telling me how the Suns aren't built for the playoffs. We've been to two WCF's in a row?!?! We've done very well the last couple years.



um, if that were the case we woulda lost by now. and also you can play good d all you want, it seems we'll still score a lot.

no use arguing logic to where logic doesn't apply to all.

I know all Mavs fans aren't like that but there is no point in even trying


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

dissonance19 said:


> um, if that were the case we woulda lost by now. and also you can play good d all you want, it seems we'll still score a lot.
> 
> no use arguing logic to where logic doesn't apply to all.
> 
> I know all Mavs fans aren't like that but there is no point in even trying


And thats what I tried saying. I pointed out that we beat the Clips this year and Dallas last year. I pointed out that we've made two straight WCFs.

They came back with, "Well you should win you're in the cake side of the playoffs."

"Phil Jackson said Phoenix is a good regular season team, but can be exploited in the playoffs." 
-They said this was proven true when Jackson led mediocre players against us and almost won-

You're right it's not worth arguing, but it seems like they're hating just to hate. I give respect to Dallas; they're a great team. Is it so much for a Dallas fan to say the same for Phoenix?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Preacher said:


> And thats what I tried saying. I pointed out that we beat the Clips this year and Dallas last year. I pointed out that we've made two straight WCFs.
> 
> They came back with, "Well you should win you're in the cake side of the playoffs."
> 
> ...




Yeah, I believe it is a lot for them to say anything. Some are cool as hell. I don't know what their problems is though.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, whatta finish. Julia and I watched the final five or six minutes of the game and we were very impressed at the Suns coming from nine points down to steal the game on the road. Huge win, downright huge.

People who are doubting the Suns potential to win this series may end up being in for a big surprise. Yes, Dallas has a deep talented team, but the Suns are a pretty darn good team as well and continually find ways to win while coping with injuries (and suspensions) and such. As long as the two time MVP is on the floor, the Suns have a chance in every game and every series.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Phoenix is a great team. Most likely the most athletic group of guys I have ever seen in my life. I can't tell you how many times at the game last night, the fans were going crazy over a made Mavs bucket, only to be silenced in 4 seconds by a streaking Marion. Unreal. 

No one on the Mavs board is degrading your team. I think alot of it stems from the fact that we feel like we have already tried this style of ball under Nellie. So did Sac, and neither one of us were ultimately succesful with it, basically because you have to be able to get stops when it counts. Not that we were able to do it last night... 

This is going to be a incredible series. If any of you saw how Avery responded to Game 1 of the DAL/SAS series, you know this thing will be long and drawn out, but it's bound to be fun. I really wish we could have made it through without injuries. I hate to see Bell and Howard go down for any length of time. Hopefully they can both bounce back quickly.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Phoenix is a great team. Most likely the most athletic group of guys I have ever seen in my life. I can't tell you how many times at the game last night, the fans were going crazy over a made Mavs bucket, only to be silenced in 4 seconds by a streaking Marion. Unreal.
> 
> No one on the Mavs board is degrading your team. I think alot of it stems from the fact that we feel like we have already tried this style of ball under Nellie. So did Sac, and neither one of us were ultimately succesful with it, basically because you have to be able to get stops when it counts. Not that we were able to do it last night...
> 
> This is going to be a incredible series. If any of you saw how Avery responded to Game 1 of the DAL/SAS series, you know this thing will be long and drawn out, but it's bound to be fun. I really wish we could have made it through without injuries. I hate to see Bell and Howard go down for any length of time. Hopefully they can both bounce back quickly.



I agree with everything you just said. I think Dallas probably should be the favorite, but it annoys me when some people (Writers, Pardon the Interuption guys) say Dallas will roll through Phoenix. I think it'll go at least 6.

I think Howard will get back before Bell, but hopefully both will be able to not just come back, but contribute.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Preacher said:


> I think Dallas probably should be the favorite, but it annoys me when some people (Writers, Pardon the Interuption guys) say Dallas will roll through Phoenix. I think it'll go at least 6.


And we hate being the favorite.  
Were so used to being the underdog who doesn't belong. We don't want the PTI's, Barkleys and Kenny Smiths of the world jumping on our bandwagon. I'll just push them off.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I wish no one got injured. I hate injuries. You never get to see if you can beat the real team. I knew Dallas would let Nash control the rest of the game for the win. They got too comfortable with that lead. I was shocked when Diaw made that turnaround though. I was hoping we would lose to Nash or Marion. I really like how Diaw has improved.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Phoenix is a great team. Most likely the most athletic group of guys I have ever seen in my life. I can't tell you how many times at the game last night, the fans were going crazy over a made Mavs bucket, only to be silenced in 4 seconds by a streaking Marion. Unreal.
> 
> No one on the Mavs board is degrading your team. I think alot of it stems from the fact that we feel like we have already tried this style of ball under Nellie. So did Sac, and neither one of us were ultimately succesful with it, basically because you have to be able to get stops when it counts. Not that we were able to do it last night...
> 
> This is going to be a incredible series. If any of you saw how Avery responded to Game 1 of the DAL/SAS series, you know this thing will be long and drawn out, but it's bound to be fun. I really wish we could have made it through without injuries. I hate to see Bell and Howard go down for any length of time. Hopefully they can both bounce back quickly.


I love how people think Phoenix's system is just a copy of Sacs and Dallas' old system. It's like saying in the 80's when it was common for teams to score 100+ every game that they all ran the same thing.. that the coaches were completely interchangable. Baloney. Mike D's system is different and it has proved to be extremely successful. Don't just lump him in with the failures of the past because it looks sorta the same.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

tempe85 said:


> I love how people think Phoenix's system is just a copy of Sacs and Dallas' old system. It's like saying in the 80's when it was common for teams to score 100+ every game that they all ran the same thing.. that the coaches were completely interchangable. Baloney. Mike D's system is different and it has proved to be extremely successful. Don't just lump him in with the failures of the past because it looks sorta the same.


And how is Mike D considered more succesfull? Last I checked he hasn't made it any further in the NBA playoffs than Nellie or Adelman did. Yeah, he's been to the WCF 2 years in a row, and yeah the Suns game is not 'exactly' like the Mavs or Sac of old, but it's the same premise. Run and Gun. Live and Die by the 3. It's not an insult. It's an observation.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> I wish no one got injured. I hate injuries. You never get to see if you can beat the real team. I knew Dallas would let Nash control the rest of the game for the win. They got too comfortable with that lead. I was shocked when Diaw made that turnaround though. I was hoping we would lose to Nash or Marion. I really like how Diaw has improved.


Injuries are part of the playoffs and overcoming the adversity. The team that overcomes adversity best wins.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

604flat_line said:


> Injuries are part of the playoffs and overcoming the adversity. The team that overcomes adversity best wins.


All Future7 was saying is its a shame, and I agree with him. You are obviously correct though, adapt and overcome.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Preacher said:


> All Future7 was saying is its a shame, and I agree with him. You are obviously correct though, adapt and overcome.


Love the suns facts in your sig by the way.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

there isnt a game 2 thread so ill just put it in here
GO SUNS GO


----------

